
Show HN: Browser-Based PowerPoint Alternative (Beta) - jeremysizle
http://dashboard.sizle.io/
======
jeremysizle
Hi all, Sizle is an experimental tool that I built with a friend of mine that
is currently in a public beta. The idea is a web-based presentation platform
with much richer animation than existing alternatives, and a suite of viewer
analytics and performance metrics for senders to see the performance of their
documents, would love to hear any feedback :)

EDIT: The link in the title goes to the dashboard, if you want to visit the
landing page you can do so at [https://sizle.io/](https://sizle.io/)

